# Looking to sell B&W tegu.



## Zelera (Aug 12, 2010)

A friend of mine is looking to sell his argentine black & white tegu.
She is about 2 and a half years old,about 3 feet long.She is very very aggressive so she needs a lot of handing.

He is looking for about 100$ for her and he will pay half of the shipping.

working on getting a picture up later today.


----------



## tora (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't think they're going to get that much for an extremely aggressive lizard..


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

I'd lower that price as well, like by half. I mean, think about it... for only $50 more (including FULL shipping) someone could get a proven dog tame tegu from Bobby.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 12, 2010)

She's proven? Got pics of the clutch? As far as the aggression, I'm not sure what you mean. You almost make it sound like she's out for blood.. :-D I havn't met many extremely aggressive lizards before, just mishandled and misunderstood. What kind of handling regimen did your friend have for her? Alot of "aggressive" lizards I hear about are usually just food aggressive, picked up bad habits from bad handling practices, or are going through a developmental stage. Where is your friend located? Can you post up pictures of the tegu too please, it might help you make the sale. I'm not sure I could get the money but if she's otherwise healthy I'm sure you could find a buyer who wouldn't mind a bit of uphill work for a $50 GU.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 12, 2010)

Feel free to ignore the 1st and 2nd questions.. my silly response to sarcasm :-D 

Recent pictures of the GU and anymore history on her would help with the sale tho.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Aug 13, 2010)

tora said:


> I don't think they're going to get that much for an extremely aggressive lizard..





tora said:


> That's utter :bs .. It's 100 for an adult female Argentine.. It could be a killer tegu and try to bite everything in sight and they could still get 150 for it... They're not very hard to tame. Just takes time patience and some guts.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh ps Johnmatthew there most definitely are aggressive tegus, although they do not start out that way. It is merely a lack of attention and is generally a correctable issue. It's all about the lizard being able to trust you! =)


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, when I think "very very aggressive" I think of an something or someone trying to hurt you without cause. I was just saying there is a cause, though sometimes hard to figure out, and it's usually a learned behavior from bad handling/feeding practices or even lack thereof. Notice I said usually, it could be a number of other responses but those are the most common. 

Still want to see some pictures of this tegu, even if she is a little fart :-D


----------



## TeguKid80 (Aug 13, 2010)

Misinterpreted! My bad, hahaha I agree with you in that case!


----------



## thomasjg23 (Aug 15, 2010)

What does the term proven mean?


----------



## TeguKid80 (Aug 15, 2010)

Proven means having been bred successfully in the past. The tegu for sale is not proven as far as I have seen from what has been posted?


----------

